# 35 days *gulp*



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

how many days til she has her pups?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

25 more days. She is due August 5th.


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

OOO! Rotty Pup!!♥
Pictures when they are born?
She is so adorable.
Do you know how many?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I promise lots of photos. We saw at least 6 on the ultra sound. I expect 10 or so.


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yay! Lotza rottie pups 
I ♥ new litters


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

How much do you sell them for?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

That is usually gone over in private discussion, Haiden. All these puppies have been spoken for for quite some time tho.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today begins week 7. A momentous day for Penny. Today begins BREAKFAST.

She was delighted with beef heart, rice, fresh blueberries, and 2 eggs sunnyside up.



I just can't believe she has over THREE WEEKS to go. She's going to explode....


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

YAY! I seriously cannot wait for this litter


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh my goodnesss, I took her in to be weighed today, she has gained TWELVE POUNDS!!!!


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Oh my goodnesss, I took her in to be weighed today, she has gained TWELVE POUNDS!!!!


Gratz looks really healthy!
=]


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Penny looks beautiful. I so wish you lived closer. I would have applied for a pup from you long ago. I can't seem to find any breeders around here that I feel comfortable with. I have always done rescue but am really thinking I would like 1 dog that is not physically or mentally damaged when I get him/her. I love the fact that so many of the breeders on here are so fussy about who they place their pups with. So many folks around here just want the money. They don't do the health checks. I am not interested in helping out any bad breeders. Congratulations on a successful pregnancy! I can't wait to see the pups. In my opinion... There is nothing cuter than a Rottweiler puppy.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Oh my goodnesss, I took her in to be weighed today, she has gained TWELVE POUNDS!!!!


Hmmmnn might this be in part to the extra yummy b'fasts??? LOL. Seriously I almost started drooling when you described breakfast, well except the beef heart


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never really been around a pregnant dog. Do they have the restrictions like a pregnant person has?


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> Hmmmnn might this be in part to the extra yummy b'fasts??? LOL. Seriously I almost started drooling when you described breakfast, well except the beef heart


Haha, yeah rice and stuff. Woopeeee, the babies are going to be healthy for sure.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Life stays pretty normal for a girl for the first 6 weeks or so. Penny just started the 7th week, with increasing dietary requirements, enlarging girth, and a gradual slowing down of activity until whelping time.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Life stays pretty normal for a girl for the first 6 weeks or so. Penny just started the 7th week, with increasing dietary requirements, enlarging girth, and a gradual slowing down of activity until whelping time.


Well, I'm certainely looking forward to watching her get bigger and bigger until...PUPPY TIME!!! Then you'd better keep us updated daily LOL I wanna know who was born first, who weighed what etc., of course we might let ya get in a little nappie prior to our update, but seriously you could just bring a laptop right up next to the whelping box couldn't ya???


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

Ohhh yay! Puppies...

*gets out a book to read while waiting for baby rottie photos*



Dieselsmama said:


> seriously you could just bring a laptop right up next to the whelping box couldn't ya???


Ohhhh! Rottie puppies on webcam! This I've gotta see!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Today begins week 7. A momentous day for Penny. Today begins BREAKFAST.
> 
> She was delighted with beef heart, rice, fresh blueberries, and 2 eggs sunnyside up.
> 
> ...


 As I am sure you already know but now is the time to start adding a little red raspberry. This is will add the hormone system. Also a little vitamin C like 50 mg twice a day. This will add in milk production as well as helping the pups hydrated without making a "water baby"... 
Red raspberry capsules can be bought at any good pharmacy. At this stage I use to give a half a capsule dumped in mothers food twice a day. Final week a full one twice a day.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It is my understanding that raspberry leaf is no longer recommended, so I'm not using it.

This is a raw fed bitch. A typical breakfast would include a couple eggs sunny side up, some fresh fruit, yoghurt or cottage cheese, and about 1/2 c of soaked organic oats or brown rice. She is getting 250 mgs of Ester C once a day. Supplements I am currently using include a high end all around vitamin and mineral supplement made by Nature's Farmacy, a phyto nutrient/joint support supplement, purified fish body oil, fresh raw honey, organic whole apple cider vinegar, and flax seed oil.

She also gets plenty of organ meat including green tripe, and lots of raw meaty bones.

 Today is day 41 and she has gained 15 pounds.


----------

